# 2/23



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

Ran into Ray(konz) out on the beach this morning at about 11 am. Started fishing down past portofino. Weather was nice once the sun came out. About an hour of fishing and Ray lands his 22 inch redfish. Baited up, lines out and land a bluefish. Finally I land a 28 inch redfish.....28...doesnt that make your ass hurt. Threw it back and didnt get anything for the rest of the afternoon.



















Jeff


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job guys! Thanks for the pics:bowdown


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job! I was out there with Konz before you got there. Met you as I was leaving. Looks like I should've stayed a little longer. I got a blue and a nice pomp before I left though. Was that in the same place where you started out?



Hall


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah we stayed there in the same spot....once the sun came out and warmed things up it was a great day. good job on the pomps...wish we could have got into some.


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice work !!:clap:clap


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bait of choice?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I went out this afternoon and fished a few streets east of casino with nothing to show. I was setup on a nice washout, but was only using Gulp crabs and fleas so that was probably why. A nice flock of birds went by just outside of the second sandbar busting bait hard, but I didn't see any fish under them.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *PBTH (2/23/2008)*I went out this afternoon and fished a few streets east of casino with nothing to show. I was setup on a nice washout, but was only using Gulp crabs and fleas so that was probably why. A nice flock of birds went by just outside of the second sandbar busting bait hard, but I didn't see any fish under them.




I caught my one pomp today on a gulp flea. Otherwise fishing with fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

yea we were using fresh dead shrimp from marias seafood...peeled.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just so you know Jeff, that redfish on a half shell came out bad ass!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

:bowdown


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

At least you caught one Jeff. Were you tight lining on bottom? 

Cant wait to get together with you guys again.


----------



## HeloGuy (Feb 24, 2008)

Good Job Guys:clap


----------

